# Wheel Refurbishment turn around time



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I’m planning on getting my wheels refurbished at a local refurbisher (about 65 miles away), but wondering what the average time is for this to be done? 

It does say on their website around 3 days, so I guess I can’t do a ‘Wheeler Dealer’ and drop them off for a few hours and collect them later in the day. Do they normally require the tyres removing as well or will they do that? 

I was hoping I could drive up there, give them the car/wheels for the day, spend the day in the local town then drive home on them! 

What do people normally do with their car on bricks for 3 days?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

aod said:


> I'm planning on getting my wheels refurbished at a local refurbisher (about 65 miles away), but wondering what the average time is for this to be done?
> 
> It does say on their website around 3 days, so I guess I can't do a 'Wheeler Dealer' and drop them off for a few hours and collect them later in the day. Do they normally require the tyres removing as well or will they do that?
> 
> ...


Sounds obvious, but give them a bell and ask them ?

The local one to me when I was considering having a slight damage repaired / sprayed said few hours, day if you want all 4 respraying. I seem to remember if they were just doing the face of the wheel, they just deflated the tyre and broke the bead. Obviously if all wheel being done, they would remove the tyres.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

The whole wheel refurb will require tyres off and then refitted. You get painted / powder coated / diamond cut refurbished wheels. Which will all vary in price and time. If it says 3days. I presume they will be stripping the whole wheel and resurfacing. Prices may vary from 200 upwards for 4 depending on what you want done and if tyres need taking off and on.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I'm getting mine done soon. Place near me offers a set of steel wheels to use for a few days if you want to keep use of your car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Sounds obvious, but give them a bell and ask them ?
> 
> The local one to me when I was considering having a slight damage repaired / sprayed said few hours, day if you want all 4 respraying. I seem to remember if they were just doing the face of the wheel, they just deflated the tyre and broke the bead. Obviously if all wheel being done, they would remove the tyres.


Yeah thanks I probably will but can't right now so thought I'd get opinions here first!
I will be getting full refurb so it was more a case of do I have the tyres removed before I take them, or if they normally do this for you then refit.



nappy said:


> The whole wheel refurb will require tyres off and then refitted. You get painted / powder coated / diamond cut refurbished wheels. Which will all vary in price and time. If it says 3days. I presume they will be stripping the whole wheel and resurfacing. Prices may vary from 200 upwards for 4 depending on what you want done and if tyres need taking off and on.


I'm getting powder coated, so yeah they will be shotblast / cleaned etc, remove scuffs then powder coat all 4 wheels for just under £200.

Just trying to work out how I get me and 4 wheels to them (maybe convert my car to a train like BTTF3), get back (65 miles), wait 3 days with my car on bricks, and then collect!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

aod said:


> Yeah thanks I probably will but can't right now so thought I'd get opinions here first!
> I will be getting full refurb so it was more a case of do I have the tyres removed before I take them, or if they normally do this for you then refit.
> 
> I'm getting powder coated, so yeah they will be shotblast / cleaned etc, remove scuffs then powder coat all 4 wheels for just under £200.
> ...


Just looks for the cheapest set of alloys that fitt your car with legal tyres, then once your done with them just sell them back on when finished


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Call the refurb dealers and see if they have spare wheels they could loan you to keep you going .


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My wheels were in great condition. (Silver)

Took them in to my local specialist.
Left them with the car at 8am, they removed the wheels, tyres, pressure washed and blasted the wheels, then powder coated them black, hard wearing crystal lacquer top coat applied and then refitted tyres and balance the wheels and fitted them back to my car.

They were just putting them back on at 530pm.

Awesome job, couldn't be happier. That was October last year and they are still like new to this day after 8k miles. Never had to use any wheel cleaner on them, just shampoo and a washmitt.

£300

http://www.classic-coatings.co.uk/our-work/previous/4#

Worth a trip to Grantham, and you get your car back the same day.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I got mine done and gave the car to the kid who works there as he lives on the same estate as me. 

Drove to work did the wheels and dropped off at my house. I bought 4 new PS4’s for it to and they refitted these for free. They’re coming off anyway so no drama to them

£60 a corner for readies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

aod said:


> I'm planning on getting my wheels refurbished at a local refurbisher (about 65 miles away), but wondering what the average time is for this to be done?
> 
> It does say on their website around 3 days, so I guess I can't do a 'Wheeler Dealer' and drop them off for a few hours and collect them later in the day. Do they normally require the tyres removing as well or will they do that?
> 
> ...


Local... 65 miles away... what?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

theres a few in birmingham who offer same day turn around, even a "drive in 9am, leave the car there collect all done @ 5:30pm service, 
how good / not they are i dont know havent used them *yet* but mine are in desperate need of Something on the new to me motor, and i have 4 wheels and a "smartie" spare so may Try one of the drive up/drive away later ones ,, £45 a corner is one's advertised cost


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

andy__d said:


> theres a few in birmingham who offer same day turn around, even a "drive in 9am, leave the car there collect all done @ 5:30pm service,
> how good / not they are i dont know havent used them *yet* but mine are in desperate need of Something on the new to me motor, and i have 4 wheels and a "smartie" spare so may Try one of the drive up/drive away later ones ,, £45 a corner is one's advertised cost


If one of them you're thinking of is "city wheel refurbishment" then i'm picking my alloys up tomorrow morning, I can let you know how good they are (especially considering the atrocious condition i took the wheels in!)


----------



## VTR_Craig (Dec 29, 2007)

James_R said:


> My wheels were in great condition. (Silver)
> 
> Took them in to my local specialist.
> Left them with the car at 8am, they removed the wheels, tyres, pressure washed and blasted the wheels, then powder coated them black, hard wearing crystal lacquer top coat applied and then refitted tyres and balance the wheels and fitted them back to my car.
> ...


+1 For these guys, we take our customers wheels there for refurb/repair


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

virgiltracey said:


> If one of them you're thinking of is "city wheel refurbishment" then i'm picking my alloys up tomorrow morning, I can let you know how good they are (especially considering the atrocious condition i took the wheels in!)


Following for the Birmingham Refurb updates


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rian said:


> Just looks for the cheapest set of alloys that fitt your car with legal tyres, then once your done with them just sell them back on when finished


That's what i did, not the prettiest of wheels but doesn't matter, the tyres were good and they were a little bit over £100, Cleaned up alright to with a little effort. Think mine were in and out within 2 days

used set









after refurb


----------

